# Gold plated diodes 5kg



## auratus72 (Jan 14, 2018)

Yield thoughts anyone ?

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/5-1-Kg-Gold-Plated-Vintage-Diodes-For-Gold-Recovery-scrap-gold/323000249236?hash=item4b3450ab94:g:sVMAAOSwPkBaWywL


----------

